# Horror Movie Review: Dracula (1931)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Before I begin my critique, have you ever noticed, that almost without exception, that every last portrayal of Jonathan Harker in the *Dracula* movies makes him look decidedly Gay? Just noticed it really for the first time when I finally broke open *The Monster Legacy* set finally and decided to check it out. The first movie that was up for viewing was indeed, *Dracula.*

There are many, many flaws with Tod Browning's script. Does that make it a terrible, or a bad film? No. There are so many great points about this movie, that one overlooks the downside (Lucy is never weeded out and staked; the Vampire women neither back in Transylvania. Many names, places, and things are changed around or forgotten altogether. For the most part the scenes are all in London, but absolutely no one has an English accent, etc.) This flick drips with atmosphere; fear and dread lurks around every corner. Lugosi plays the Lord Vampire with such a fiendish relish, that it is so easy to see why when people envision their idea of a Vampire that the image he portrays is the first that comes to mind. For all its shortcomings, I love this film, and it is one of my all time favorite's. Best viewed late at night when it's storming and the lights are all out. One of the best Horror movies ever made, and that's saying quite a bit with all that has been released in the time after it. With that said, I recommend this very highly. Definitely a classic that belongs in any serious Horror Buff's film collection. Go buy *The Monster Legacy* collection---NOW!!!

Rating: ****1/2


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Seeing as I just watched it with you i'll have to agree on both accounts, but Renfield too looked flamboyant.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think Renfield looks flamboyant. He's dripping with MadNeSs, and the portrayal of Renfield in this movie is my favorite out of any of the Renfields to come afterwards. Renfield and Dracula are what make this movie work, at least IMO they do.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm actually in the middle of watching this.I haven't seen it since I was about 5 or so. But I do agree with Omega and Helspont.I actually took a break from watching the movie to get online.I'll be going back to the movie now.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dwight Frye was excellent in his portrayals of both Renfield, and the SINISTER Fritz in *Frankenstein.* I agree with Z on this one. That boy had some crazy looks that I would have had a hard time having him over for Sunday dinner with that particular performance in mind.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Yep, Dracula is one of my favorite horror movie too. But like you said Helspont, there was many flaws with Tod Browning's script. I've always felt like there was something missing in this movie. So for that reason I must say I find the Spanish version better. They added some very necessary scenes in this one. And the other thing I like about the Spanish version is they used the set in a very interesting way. The cast was superb too. Viva Conde Drácula!


----------

